#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Fixar IP na placa de rede

## fabiobohnstedt

Bom dia Pessoal, 

Sou iniciante no linux e realmente eu preciso de uma ajuda. Estou me aventurando a montar um proxy em Linux na empresa com o Debian, afinal o eu estou com duas duvidas:

1) Minha placa ETH1 é uma rtl8139, não está subindo sozinha, sempre estou precisando executar o comando ifconfig eth1 up, como eu faço para ela subir na inicialização?
2) Como eu faço para fixar meu IP 201.xxx.xxx.xxx da telefonica nessa placa de rede? ou seja, suba sozinha está placa já com o IP configurado


Agradeço a atenção de todos


Abraços

----------


## Magnun

No debian a configuração da interface fica no arquivo /etc/network/interfaces. 

Tem que ter algo semelhante a isso pra cada interface:


```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
    address 192.168.1.60
    network 192.168.1.0
    netmask 255.255.255.0
    gateway 192.168.1.254
```

 
Como está o seu?

----------


## fabiobohnstedt

Obrigado por vc ter respondido magnum. Eu tinha fixado do ETH0 através do interfaces, mas eu preciso fixar no ETH1, mas normalmente quando eu dou o comando ifconfig, a eth1 que é uma rtl8139 não está levantada, então eu tenho que digitar o comando e depois atribuir os ip´s manualmente.

Agora minha pergunta, como eu faço para a placa eth1 inicializar normal e com o IP válido do LP???


Obrigado

----------


## Magnun

Cara, postei isso ai porque às vezes as pessoas esquecem de alguma coisa, principalmente do "auto ethX" que se não me falha a memória sobe a interface durante o boot. Como ta teu arquivo interfaces?

Quanto ao IP válido, depende de como é sua conexão. Se tiver um modem talvez você tenha que colocar ele como bridge pra que o IP válido fique na sua interface. Se não, quem fica com o IP válido é o Modem.

----------


## fabiobohnstedt

Então cara é o seguinte, eu tenho duas placas de rede, a eth0 e eth1 estão descritas abaixo:


auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.151.1
network 192.168.151.0
netmask 255.255.0.0
gateway 192.168.151.1

auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
address 200.xxx.xxx.xxx
network 200.xxx.xxx.xxx
netmask 200.xxx.xxx.xxx
gateway 200.xxx.xxx.xxx


Mas o que está acontecendo é o seguinte, quando eu instalo simplesmente ele somente sobe a placa eth0 e a eth1 tenho que subir através de comando. Tentei fazer um script e executá-lo no rc.local, mas infelizmente ele somente sobe a placa mas o IP nada e quando eu executo o script manualmente atribui o endereço normal.
Eu gostaria de subir a placa de rede durante a inicialização, afinal pelo que eu entendi, onde executa as interfaces vem antes do rc.local então não vai executar mesmo. Infelizmente para mim o linux continua sendo um bloqueio e nada é facil como é descrito.
Outra coisa, eu tenho uma rede IP da telefonica, na qual eu preciso conectar, o que eu quero é subir a placa durante a inicialização, mas como diz, sou brasileiro e não desisto nunca rsssss

Valeu amigão se vc puder me ajudar eu agradeço


Abraços

----------


## zenun

Ola meu amigo,

Bem estranho esse problema seu cara!
Geralmente no debian é só configurar como descrito pelos amigos e funciona!
Pelo menos aqui foi assim! Hehehe
Você já deu uma olhada nos logs do dmesg /var/log/dmesg?
Lá fica toda a informação do boot do linux e pode ser que tenha alguma mensagem de erro que te ajude!

----------


## fabiobohnstedt

Pessoal Muito Obrigado pela ajuda, como eu sou um usuario iniciante em linux não me atentei ao detalhe que precisa ter a linha auto ethx na /etc/network/interfaces, coloquei isso e funcionou.


Muito Obrigado

----------


## Magnun

> Pessoal Muito Obrigado pela ajuda, como eu sou um usuario iniciante em linux não me atentei ao detalhe que precisa ter a linha auto ethx na /etc/network/interfaces, coloquei isso e funcionou.
> 
> 
> Muito Obrigado



Esquecer esse auto ethX é a coisa mais comum... Mas no seu interfaces que você postou tinha o auto em ambas as interfaces...

----------

